# Northwest Ohio / Southern Michigan Car Shows...



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

http://www.mvtc.info/mvtc2012/shows.pdf

Figured I would post this here for any of you "Car Nuts" like me. I will be attending the GM Powertrain Park-N-Shine on September 11th with the Camaro's Of Northwest Ohio group.


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Oops.... Just saw the "Midwest" stickie. Moderator, please feel free to move this. Thanks!


----------

